# What bug is this?



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

Today I have been seeing a lot of these in the lawn. Like 2-5 every sq ft.

Anyone know what they are and if they are bad news?

My lawn have had a little bit of brown tips and brownies lately that I account to potential fungus (sprayed azoxy today).


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Kinda of looks like a black carpenter ant.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

+1

They're bad news but not to the lawn.

Do you live in a wooded area? If so, there's a saying: The are two kinds of houses in wooded areas. Those that have carpenter ants and those that will have carpenter ants.


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

I live in a part of Europe that as far as I know dont have Black Carpenter ants - However these Seem to be to Big to be any of the normal ants here..


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

Interestingly this might be a new invasive species here…


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

Cow ant maybe?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Camponotus herculeanus. Its a member of the carpenter ant family.


----------

